# Anyone tried this product



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

If this works with resin too I'll have to get one. This could have all kinds of potential.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV6xHe060WE

Roger Corrie


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Never saw that before. Looks like a winner for many applications. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Think of all the broken window posts that could be easily repaired with this.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

neat looking stuff, i watched a few videos, the RC guy doesn't recommend it, the other guy used it on a fan and says the stuff works good.
20.00 at walmart, have to give it a try.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Maybe you could pre-color it to match what you are working on. They can match the color to your exact tooth color at the dentist's office. I have a couple of bonded teeth and they hold up pretty well. The dentist used a similar UV tool, just larger.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Bondic-Anything-Waterproof-Resistant-Plastic/dp/B00QU5M4MG

22.00 on Amazon with free shipping if Walmart isn't an option.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Fishermen have several similar products that they use for tying and building up the bodies on flies. Two brands are *Clear Cure Goo* and *Loon UV Clear Fly Finish*. There are plenty of tutorials on youtube. Might be the same as Bondic, might not. Bondic keeps stressing you should apply it in thin layers, whereas the Clear Cure Goo videos tend to show it being globbed on. Clear Cure Goo apparently comes in thick and thin consistencies. 

I've never tried them, but anybody interested in the UV-curing plastics might want to investigate these other options for performance and price. 

Or might want to avoid information overload by ignoring them and just dealing with Bondic. (That's more like me these days - the first one is fine, thanks).

-- D


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

someone has it buy it now 21.99 free shipping on fleabay, i just ordered it. Can't wait to try it, I'll be trying it on smooth on resins and alumilite. not to mention styrene.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

Anybody try it yet?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

im hoping i get it today or tomorrow. I will mess with it and let you know.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Cool can't wait. If it sets body posts that would be real nice


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I wonder if you can come back with the infrared and re-soften the plastic so you could reposition it


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> I wonder if you can come back with the infrared and re-soften the plastic so you could reposition it


nope..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Got a chance to mess a bit with it, stuck alot of things together and tugged and bent them, and most came apart. So far my favorite use for this stuff is holding windshields in. they were resin bodies with resin windshields


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

i did put a styrene post on diecast, i'll pull at that later and continue messing.

It is great for those hard to glue things, like a thin fragile bumper, it is kinda like super glue and zapper, only much cleaner and easier.

goes on and stays clear.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Cool that sound good looks Like I will have to add one to my list


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> Got a chance to mess a bit with it, stuck alot of things together and tugged and bent them, and most came apart. So far my favorite use for this stuff is holding windshields in. they were resin bodies with resin windshields



Now I know I will be getting one. Hoew long do you have to hold it before it sets? Sometimes you have to hold the plastic you are using for a windshield down while the glue dries


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

3-4 seconds, i do 6-8 to make sure


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I believe the boys in the shop could use one, plus some refills!!! RM


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think every slot box should have one, but don't throw out the jb weld.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

After appliing infrared does it stay clear? How thick is the plastic before Appling the infrared? Do you think you could put a resin body back in the mood apply the plastic then hit it with the infrared an create a thin windshield?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

just ordered the pro kit off amazon


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

It comes out of the needlelike tube like gel superglue. a nice little bead that is easy to move around, not runny. i don't think you could make a windshield out of it, maybe repair a small missing corner, but its not crystal clear.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

last night I played some more. I just got a few ballsoutracing resin 55 chevies and tried gluing the windshields in.....didn't hold. I don't know which combos of resin Dennis uses, but it didn't work.
I use the same smooth on for car and windshield and they held.

I checked the glued posts on the diecast car and they seem to be holding but I don't want to pull them apart.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

note too with this product. it needs to be applied like a weld. along 2 surfaces, so the light can hit and cure it.
sandwiching 2 parts together will only work if the light can get to it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

some resins leach a "mold release ' practically forever.
some resins cannot be painted as a result.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Sounds like it would be good for attaching venting for a resin inside mold master


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I also used it to attach heads, sidepipes and bumpers. its definatly fun messing with for only 20 bucks


----------

